# difference between menopur and merional



## mungo

Hello
I have recently changed clinics and my new one are prescribing fostimon and merional instead of gonal f and menopur.  I have heard that fostimon and gonal f are both just FSH, but there are some differences in that one is natural and the other synthethic?  However what I have read is that menopur ad merional are the same?  Please could you clarify this?  I've shopped around and get menopur much cheaper, so if they are the same I'm going to ask the clinic if I can have the menopur instead.
Thanks Tannie


----------



## mazv

Hi Tannie,

Menopur & Merional are both the same they contain human menopausal gonadortrophin (HMG) consisting of equal parts FSH & LH (75IU). Fostimon is FSH derived from human urine and Gonal F is FSH (alpha subunit only) genetically engineered from animal ovarian cells. Clinically there is absolutely no difference between these drugs in the way they act in the body.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## mungo

Thanks Maz


----------

